# Necesito plano completo de consola Digital Sampling Mixer San-key Pdm-50v



## Emanuel2013 (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro bueno le cuento vendí mi karintng me dieron una consola de dj y la palata, 

bueno vamos al tema, nesesito el plano completo de esta consola Digital Sampling Mixer San-key Pdm-50v, bueno tiene casi todos los componentes falta varias cosas como potenciometros y ordenar los cables...

bueno desde ya gracias por su coloración..

ES IGUAL A LA DE LA FOTO PERO AY QUE ARMARLA..


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

cuando te referis al plano ¿¿ te referis al pbc ?? ¿¿ al circuito electronico ?? a eso te referis??


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 22, 2013)

creo que se refiere a todo!!!circuito, pcb, manual de uso....


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Abr 23, 2013)

si gente nesesito plano completo de consola Digital Sampling Mixer San-key Pdm-50v o algun otra consola de Dj similar asi la arme..


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 28, 2013)

y que es lo que le falta???
para asi tener una idea a lo que me enfrento... ademas unas fotos de las placas no estaria mal


----------



## Pablo M P (Abr 30, 2013)

Buscando por Internet no encontré nada pero si faltan potenciómetros, como los de canal deslizantes puedes mirar los valores del potenciometro en otro canal porque esta mesa de mezclas tiene pinta de ser modular por lo menos la parte de los canales o previos.

Cuéntanos y sube fotos


----------

